# Friday Fishing After Harvey



## Tiki Bay Fishing

I sincerely hope that all our fishing community is safe after Hurricane Harvey. I'm sure we all know people who are affected by flooding and storm damage. We wish them a quick recovery and look forward to Galveston returning to normal. 

I'm going to hit the water again on Friday. West Bay may be muddy and fresh but I won't know unless I get out there in it. There is a near perfect outgoing tide starting at daylight and continuing the entire day. Probably will be fishing plastics since the croaker market is likely non-existent after Harvey hit the central coast. I'll see what the status is at Galveston Bait & Tackle.

Look for a fishing report after Friday.


----------



## pocjetty

Some people will probably tell you that it's too soon to go, and too soon to post about it. For my part, I would love to see a good fishing report.

We all get our time with problems. This is ours. But it's important to know that life keeps on going, and that there is life outside of the problem area. Post us some fish pictures, or have a good reason why not.


----------



## TheGiblet

Agree^^

Fishing this weekend sounds like a great escape from the past 4 days of moving/rescuing friends, family and strangers from their devastated homes.

Curious on a debris report from West Galv Bay...


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing

I haven't been in the bay in a boat. I can see the ICW and bay from my house and I haven't seen any debris floating. Of course you have to be cautious of floating deck boards. They seem to break loose with minor storm surge and are hard to see. I will take it slow and easy for a while.


----------



## Moose2

Lets see those fish pictures! I got some reds after trimming trees.


----------



## johnsons1480

Here's the satellite image from today, nasty stuff!


----------



## bigfishtx

Yall have fun and call me when it is fried. I sure dont have time nor will have time in the next 3-4 mo to fish.
Anyone want to buy a 23 Dargel Kat let me know.


----------



## TheGiblet

Where do you find the current satellite images?


----------



## johnsons1480

glgilbert said:


> Where do you find the current satellite images?


Check out this blog post, there is a video that explains how to find it and how to use it
LA Fish Blog - Clean Water Is Easily Found With This High-Tech Tool


----------



## pocjetty

Captain Allan Scott said:


> I haven't been in the bay in a boat. I can see the ICW and bay from my house and I haven't seen any debris floating. Of course you have to be cautious of floating deck boards. They seem to break loose with minor storm surge and are hard to see. I will take it slow and easy for a while.


It is everywhere in my neck of the woods. I was thinking today that if I did have time to get on the water, I would really be scared of it. Be careful out there. We have enough bad news. The only pics we want to see are of the fish.


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing

Well I made the trip. I slept in and didn't get on the water until late morning.

FISHING:
I just made one drift south of Harborwalk and didn't catch any gamefish. There was some bait around and something BIG was busting the surface chasing food. I suspect it could have been a fairly big shark?? A couple of slicks popped up but were gone soon. I would have needed an hour or more to dial in the right bait to use. The fish have been gorging themselves on free croaker dinners so they're not too receptive to plastics. I had numerous solid hits but they didn't take the hook.

The water looks great. I took a picture of my drift sock to show the clear water. It's definitely not muddy. It's more than half way to clear water on a scale of muddy to crystal clear.









BOATING:
I didn't see much debris at all. There was one wooden gate floating but it was easy to see during daylight. I left the Tiki channel and went west down the ICW and into West Bay. I'd probably wait for daylight for a week or so. There were a couple of green can buoys out of place and one floating free near Deer Island.


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing

Well, the mud has hit West Bay. I went out there this morning and the water from North Deer Island to Greens Cut is dirty. The tides seem strange too. There was no wind at all and there seemed to be an incoming tide when it should be outgoing.

All I have to show for my effort are two sand trout. At least it proves that there are still fish in the bay and they are eating. There was a lot of bait activity.

Of course these little guys were released to grow bigger.


----------

